# 100g Long



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

I finally got it downloaded so I thought I'd share.

Please feel free to comment......good or bad 

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pro: I love the arrangement of the rocks, very aesthetically appealing. 
Con: the consistent, strong red of the rocks not so much.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it a lot. I think the rock adds fluidness.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

i love the rock formation. i agree with other poster about too much of one color rock but i still like it alot. the 4 plants are too evenly spaced. these are minor things. the tank looks great.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I love the red lava rock! I might even have suggested black substrate to really make them "POP" and maybe give it even more WOW factor!
But as it is, it's a very nice looking tank to me... so it just goes to show we each have our own tastes. :thumb:


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

I love it! I have lava rock too, but not as much as you as it costs a fortune to ship to the UK...

I think the red is great, a lot of cichlids are blue, so they will really pop out against that red background.

fab tank :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

All the complaints about red: It'll be covered in algae in a month anyway...


----------



## laihafloyd (Nov 28, 2007)

Beautiful tank! What are the dimensions and where can you get a 100 L?


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, thank you all so much for the nice compliments!!

I personally like the red, but agree on the plant placement. 
I have had it arranged many ways but was finally satisfied
with this one.

As far as the plants go, could any of you help me place them 
better? I have LOTS more, just have them put away. I have 
rearranged the plants many times also, only to have them 
evenly placed again :?

The measurements are 72x18x18. Of course I would LOVE to have bigger  
I bought this one on Craigslist for a great price. I also bought all but 3 pieces of 
the lava rock from Craigslist.

Gotta love that Craiglist :thumb:

Any helpers with the plants?

Thanks again,
Squiggly


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hoosier Tank said:


> I love the red lava rock!


Of course you do you Hoosier fan.

What I try to do in tanks with lots of rock is place the plants in groups. It makes it look a bit more natural to me and gives some "body" when compared to the bulk of the rock work. Easier to see a group of 4-5 plants together, than scattered plant by plant in the tank. Plants are mostly for us anyways in mbuna tanks.

I like this tank, but like the other said, the red is a bit overwhelming, but you like it and that's the most important thing.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

squiggly said:


> The measurements are 72x18x18. Of course I would LOVE to have bigger
> I bought this one on Craigslist for a great price. I also bought all but 3 pieces of
> the lava rock from Craigslist.
> 
> Gotta love that Craiglist :thumb:


I really like my 100L - I think it is my favorite tank size - not too big, not too small - at least for me... I wish there were more available... next time I see one on craigslist, I'm snatching it up. Do they even make 100L's anymore???

your tank is great looking - would love to see more shots of it...


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Very nice looking tank. My pennies would just be to add a few more plants. Overall though i love the 100gal long. I definately love length over height and width on tanks.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you kerbchek and fisharefriends.

I changed it a bit (again lol). I really don't have the room to cluster plants due to 
so much rock and tank being only 18". Anyway, here is the new pic, let me know if you like it better. Thanks again!


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks good. Your whole set-up just pops out at you. Real eye catcher. :thumb:


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

The plants look better now, imo. I also feel the red is a little much but when your fish completely mature it won't be a problem. Do you plan to add a few more? Great tank overall. :thumb:


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, I think your tank is stunning!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you so much sweet!

rsuarez, I do have 40+ fish in there. You'd never know it as they are all hiding/camera shy :wink:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I like the red lava rocks! Your tank looks really, really good!! =D> Love how you have the plants too!!! :thumb:

Me want :drooling:


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you lady!

I appreciate all the nice comments...thank you.


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

That looks great!!! To me the red allows a great contrast especially with the blue fish!


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

umm i love it i love how the red rocks pop nicely w the fish =D> :fish:


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are some more pics.....to show that there really are fish in there :wink: 
This was right after a water change when the all came out to play.......














































Pics of some of the fry/juvies.




























One of my first Blueberry babies (sorry not very clear).










My only Tangs.










Cherry Red Zebras.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Gorgeous tank and fish!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

M.Cyaneorhabdos!! :thumb:

Excelent batch of _others_ too


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

how tall is??? looks very cool i like long tanks better, 100%props


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you again 

It is 72x18x18.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

The last pic on the first page is the best! Plants look nice in that one. A WEE bit too much red, but the rock placement and balance are tops. My only suggestion would be to change the elevations of the substrate a bit to make a few more "waves" so to speak, to look a bit more natural, but it's looking really nice!!


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

"My only suggestion would be to change the elevations of the substrate a bit to make a few more "waves" so to speak,"

Funny that you say that lol, as I always even/level it back out after my water changes. I do it for 2 reasons, one, I like the look better and two, to keep the rocks from caving in 

I'm sure the fish hate it as they have to start ALL over on their cave making.

I'll try to leave it "natural" for awhile.

Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i always place my plants in the cracks inbetween the rocks to make it appear like the plants are growing through the cracks.

beautiful tank though!


----------

